# When is best to get her spayed?



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello guys,

Not posted on here for few months, but Bella is now 6 months old!, where has time gone, i shall post a picture soon  she is so big now!!

Anyway I've been researching and after speaking with my vet who advised me to get her done at 5-6months pre season I trusted his advice, and booked her in for the pre op, I was confident it was right decision until puppy class that week ... After speaking with fellow puppy owners and the trainer I was put off!! I learnt that most had waited until at least 1 season some up to 3 seasons. The puppy trainer was really against pre season and suggested she wasn't mature enough. So now I don't know I was already panicked about putting her through it but reassured by reading comments on here about how well puppies seem to recover so I booked in pre season but then the bombshell about her being too young frightened me all over again so I've cancelled it!! 

I want her done as young as possible before her big 1st birthday and I will be getting her done ASAP I just want to do what is best for her as we all do,

Help!

Love jac and my little Bella  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We got Molly done at 6 months as recommended by our vet. All my past dogs were done at that age too


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you I assume that was pre season?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine were done at six months, before first season. Dot was miserable for about 36 hours, then irrepressible. Once it is done you can forget about it.
Vets tend to recommend pre first season because it does reduce the risk of the dog developing mamary tumours in later life.
If you choose to wait you will have to manage her first season.
There is also the possibility of her having a phantom pregnancy. Some of the girls on here have suffered with them.
It isn't an easy decision, you'll feel happier once you had made it.


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you that's really helpful, I think I'm gonna do it pre season, my original decision and hopefully she doesn't come in season ...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes Molly was pre season also


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow was also six months and pre season. I found the most helpful thing to be the onesie. She was down for a day and then right back to herself. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was pre season, at 6 months old. I trust my vet with Lady's life, and she wouldnt have made a choice that would harm her. lots of people have different opinions on this. but I chose the advice of the person who had gone through veterinary medicine.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I still haven't had ruby spayed, and haven't seen any sign of a season, she is almost 9 months now?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tinman said:


> I still haven't had ruby spayed, and haven't seen any sign of a season, she is almost 9 months now?


some girls go later, around a year.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I believe in pre season also. I did this with my first girl Lola. Then Nina took the decision out of our hands by having her season at 6 months, she handled it brilliantly and thankfully no evidence of phantom pregnancy.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

We were advised post season which meant a month of restricted walks but she was ok. Booked in for the op in Feb


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I did end up doing Piper pre-season. But I did look at waiting. The only reason I decided to get it done, is I couldn't find a vet that recommend post-season. But doesn't all mean it's not right to wait. I'm one that likes to follow an alternative health view point and don't believe removing "organs" is a way to prevent tumors or cancer.

That being said I had never had a dog go through a heat cycle and know things can come up and with out having that support from a vet I decide to have Piper done. My neighbor on the other hand has now let her female dog go through two heat cycles. Her last dog was spay young and ended up with bone cancer. So you may be limiting one disease, but doesn't limit the dog from getting other cancers. Although I don't know how she came to the ideal that removing the female organs would prevent other cancers. 

I did get Piper spay but did wait until she was at 6 months. But I do give her high quality food and give her supplements. And of course she has a good home environment.

Plus there is the social problems that comes with keeping a dog intact. Like going to dog parks and day care. Or having the dog go in to heat while on a vacation. Or trying to get an active dog confined to the house for 4 weeks. That is not my ideal of fun. I do have to say I will not have to deal with season cycles. And she did recover quite quickly. With in 3 days she was back to normal.

You have to feel comfortable with your decision. There is no Right or Wrong decision.


----------

